# Heat gun and sealer bar



## Cactuslily (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi all. I'm preparing to purchase a heat gun and a sealer bar for shrink bags. Has anyone purchased ones they love /hate? If so, which ones and why? What should I look for in them. Also, sealer bars come in various sizes. I was thinking the 12" would be wisest, but I may be wrong. Input greatly appreciated. TY


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 17, 2015)

I purchased a sealer bar from Amazon and love it.  My husband can't keep his hands off it.  He's sealing everything in site.    I use a Wagner heat gun I got at Home Depot for about 21.00.  It's a work horse for sure.

I bought the 8 inch sealer as I wasn't sure how it would/wouldn't work.   It works great with my shrink bags.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001UGOB8U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It's gone up a few dollars since I purchased mine.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 17, 2015)

Are you looking for an Impulse sealer like Shunt has or an actual bar sealer that seals multiple bars using rolls of shrink wrap. If you are looking for an impulse sealer you can get a good price for a 12" on ebay. I would recommend the 12". My daugher ended up with my 12 and I have the 8 which will not seal all the size bags I use at times. We have been using ours for appox 7 yeas. They last forever with just having to change out the heat wire. The 12" can be purchased for $21 with free shipping on Ebay. Looks like the one I have


----------



## lsg (Nov 17, 2015)

I bought one similar that has a blade attachment:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002S402SQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
This is my heat gun:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IGW1D1O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 
It is fairly powerful.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 17, 2015)

I love my DeWalt model D26950 heat gun. Like lsg's, it's not cheap, but it's good. It has two fan speed settings and infinitely adjustable temp settings. What I like best is that I can set it on my work table so the air blows upward and leaves your hands free for other stuff. You can see pics of how I use it -- http://classicbells.com/soap/pkgTut.html

Here's a link to the gun on Amazon -- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00307B4P0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 It's also sold at Home Depot and Lowes.


----------



## maya (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a 12 inch sealer and a hair dryer from the second hand store I got for 3 bucks.


----------

